# yhe lone ranger ,,rated pg13



## panhead (Jul 1, 2007)

The Lone Ranger was ambushed and captured by an Indian warparty. 
The Indian Chief proclaims "So, you are the great Lone 
Ranger. 

In honor of the Harvest Festival, you will be executed in three 
days. But, before I kill you, I will grant you three requests. 

What is your first request?" 
The Lone Ranger responds, "I'd like to speak to my horse." 

Chief nods and Silver is brought before the Lone Ranger, who 
whispers in Silver's ear, and the horse gallops away. 

Later that evening, Silver returns with a beautiful blonde woman 
on his back. 

As the Indian Chief watches, the blonde enters the 
Lone Ranger's tent and spends the night. 

The next morning the Indian Chief admits he's impressed. 
"You have a very fine and loyal horse, but I will still kill 
you in two days. What is your second request?" 

The Lone Ranger again asks to speak to his horse. Silver is 
brought to him and he again whispers in the horse's ear. As 
before, Silver takes off across the plains and disappears over the 
horizon. 

Later that evening, to the Chief's surprise, Silver again 
returns, this time with a voluptuous brunette, even more attractive than 
the blonde. She enters the Lone Ranger's tent and spends the 
night. 

The following morning the Indian Chief is again impressed. 
"You are indeed a man of many talents, but I will still kill you 
tomorrow. What is your last request." 

The Lone Ranger responds, "I'd like to speak to my horse, 
alone." 
The Chief is curious, but he agrees and Silver is brought to 
the Lone Ranger's tent. 

Once they're alone, the Lone Ranger grabs Silver by both ears, 
looks him square in the eye and says, 
"Listen carefully, for the last time, I said "BRING POSSE."


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 1, 2007)

*Some times those crow bait hay burners can't do nothing right! I wish my three had Silvers hearing problem. Terry*


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 1, 2007)

That's funny


----------

